# AC/DC hits another snag.... :-(



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

https://www.ultimate-guitar.com/new..._tell_brian_johnson_to_stop_playing_live.html

Well that just plain sucks. I am really glad that I saw them in Ottawa back in September.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Maybe Angus will ask Noddy Holder to come out of retirement. 

And Maybe Noddy won't turn down AC/DC for the second time


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2016)

Slade was still doing things at the time.
It's in this interview. His last quote's interesting.
‘One day I’m gonna be a big pop star like you.’ I said: ‘F— off, Freddie.’ He became Freddie Mercury.”


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Noddy Holder could certainly do it!


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

http://www.smh.com.au/entertainment...rian-johnsons-withdrawal-20160309-gneccq.html


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i can't imagine someone being able to replace brian. but like everyone else in the world, i also couldn't imagine anyone replacing bon scott at that time either.
my big wish is that angus will finally chill out and do the blues album he's promised for decades. without phil, brian, and malcom, it's not ac/dc anyway. it's the angus young band.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> i can't imagine someone being able to replace brian. but like everyone else in the world, i also couldn't imagine anyone replacing bon scott at that time either.
> my big wish is that angus will finally chill out and do the blues album he's promised for decades. without phil, brian, and malcom, it's not ac/dc anyway. it's the angus young band.


I think a lead singer coming along to replace Bon Scott at that point of AC/DC's career is a lot different than someone to come in now at the near imminent end. Pretty much all material has been pretty much set Whereas when Brian came in there was more hits to record.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Maybe the Rock Godz are sending them a message: "You're all too old. Its time to stop."


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

cheezyridr said:


> i can't imagine someone being able to replace brian. but like everyone else in the world, i also couldn't imagine anyone replacing bon scott at that time either.
> my big wish is that angus will finally chill out and do the blues album he's promised for decades. without phil, brian, and malcom, it's not ac/dc anyway. it's the angus young band.


I would love to have Malcolm backing Angus on any solo album. Those two old gears mesh together like no other


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

It seems there might be more to this situation:

http://consequenceofsound.net/2016/...g-issues-says-he-was-kicked-to-the-curb-acdc/


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2016)

Wow!

_Breuer said that Johnson even received a second opinion and was told his hearing damage wasn’t as bad as he was initially led to believe. 
“Then he’s like, ‘You know what? I would really like to finish and do some shows. I think we can knock this out.'” However, as Breuer went 
on to reveal, “Then all his luggage that he toured with showed up at his driveway. There’s been no calls. 
No, ‘How’s your hearing? How’s your health? What’s going on?’ Boom. Here’s your shit, nice to know you.'”_


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Aww man, this is not how I wanted to see my favorite band come apart!

:-(


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Looks like Breuer is now backpeddling on what he said:

_"I have seen some stories circulating about my podcast. As a friend, I saw Brian withdrawn for the first time in my life. He's not a quitter, he seemed hurt by the situation of being between a rock and a hard place. I spoke as a true fan and friend, simply venting as if he was a brother of mine. I hope to see him Rock Out one more time. You have to remember I'm a comedian & a storyteller. I definitely exaggerate and sometimes I get a little carried away!! And this was one of those times!" _

It's hard to imagine Angus being such a dick. I hope it's not true. If Brian can't do it then AC/DC should just call it a career. There's no way in hell I'd go see them with a "guest vocalist".


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

hard to interpret them dropping off his gear and not calling as a misunderstood gesture.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> hard to interpret them dropping off his gear and not calling as a misunderstood gesture.


You'd think.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

*Has BRIAN JOHNSON Been 'Kicked To The Curb' By AC/DC? *
March 15, 2016

**UPDATE**: Earlier today (Tuesday, March 15), *Jim Breuer* posted the following statement on his *Facebook* page: "I have seen some stories circulating about my podcast. As a friend, I saw *Brian* withdrawn for the first time in my life. He's not a quitter, he seemed hurt by the situation of being between a rock and a hard place. I spoke as a true fan and friend, simply venting as if he was a brother of mine. I hope to see him rock out one more time. You have to remember I'm a comedian & a storyteller. I definitely exaggerate and sometimes I get a little carried away!! And this was one of those times!"

The original article follows below.

Comedian *Jim Breuer*, a friend of *AC/DC* singer *Brian Johnson*, claims the vocalist has been "kicked to the curb" by the band's guitarist *Angus Young* after fronting *AC/DC* for 36 years.

During an episode of his *"The Metal In Me"* podcast, which you can stream below, *Breuer* — in comments that were first reported by the Canton Repository — spoke about spending time with *Johnson* following the comedian's March 11 show at Sarasota Florida's McCurdy's Comedy Theatre.

According to *Breuer*, *Johnson*'s doctor informed the singer that he had lost some of his hearing during the first leg of *AC/DC*'s *"Rock Or Bust"* tour, which consisted of outdoor performances, and advised the 67-year-old against continuing with the trek. "[The doctor said], 'Now you're gonna go out and do indoor [shows]? I do not put my name on this. You're a grown man. You make a decision, but I would not mess around with this at all.'"

*Breuer* went on to say that *Johnson* spoke to *AC/DC* management and *Young* to explain the situation. "[*Brian*] said that he called and let [*AC/DC* and *Young*] know, 'Hey, this is what the doctor said, but let's try to figure this out. I don't think it's as bad as he said it is,'" *Breuer* said. "Literally the next day in the press, it was '*Brian Johnson*, tour canceled, he's losing his hearing.'

"He said he just called and gave that information," *Breuer* said. "He didn't say he wanted to quit. He didn't say he was done. He called with that information, and two days later, he read in the papers and heard on *Twitter* and everywhere else, '*Brian Johnson* going deaf canceling tour.' A day later, and it was, 'Oh, we're gonna have guest singers.'"

According to *Breuer*, *Johnson* suspects that he has already been replaced in *AC/DC*. "There's been no answer [from the band]," *Breuer* said. "He feels like he heard from someone that they already hired somebody, it just hasn't been announced yet."

*Breuer* added that despite *Johnson* being in the band for 36 years, he still felt like a hired gun. *Johnson* also believes that *Young*, who is seven years his junior, wants to keep *AC/DC* going for another decade. "[*Brian*] explained how *Angus* is the youngest guy in the band," *Breuer* said. "He's convinced *Angus* wants to continue the next ten years whether it's him or not. [*Angus*] wants to write another album and do one more tour. Who's filling those shoes? How do you do that after forty years? It's just really weird."

*Johnson* has been the band's singer since 1980, when he replaced *Bon Scott*. He made his recording debut with the group on the classic *"Back In Black"*.

*AC/DC* has been on the road since last year in support of its 16th studio album, *"Rock Or Bust"*, but this album cycle has been plagued with bad luck.

Founding guitarist *Malcolm Young* retired after he was diagnosed with dementia, while drummer *Phil Rudd* was arrested in late November 2014 on charges of drug possession and threatening to kill. The pair were replaced by *Stevie Young* and *Chris Slade.

This is extremely upsetting! Can Angus be this much of a dick?*










*
*


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

hard to say, really. i've never heard any other stories of him acting bad towards anyone before. i don't want to think of him that way either. but - he is in a scary place in life right now. (him and all his mates are gettin on in years. being cognizant of your mortality can be scary. maybe brian's situation is more than he's ready for, with malcom the way he is) sometimes people react to things in ways you might not see comin. i never thought eddie would boot michael anthony, but he did. time will tell i suppose.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

cheezyridr said:


> hard to say, really. i've never heard any other stories of him acting bad towards anyone before. i don't want to think of him that way either. but - he is in a scary place in life right now. (him and all his mates are gettin on in years. being cognizant of your mortality can be scary. maybe brian's situation is more than he's ready for, with malcom the way he is) sometimes people react to things in ways you might not see comin. i never thought eddie would boot michael anthony, but he did. time will tell i suppose.


Time will tell! I will be very sad if this is true! EVH did boot Mikey so he could make way for his son, Wolfgang! I still love Eddie though! His playing that is! He is a really an arrogant piece of shit though! Do we really know the truth about any of these stories? 

I am already devastated enough with the thoughts of the story holding water! I hope and pray that it's utter bullshit!


----------



## twoonie2 (Jan 19, 2008)

Possible replacement to finish off the tour?

http://www.blabbermouth.net/news/kr...e-would-certainly-accept-offer-to-front-acdc/


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Rumour I recall hearing in the 80's was that Marc Storace was considered for the lead singer gig after Bon died. The decision was made not to go with him as he sounded too close to Bon and they figured it would be off-putting to their fan base.

Brian Johnson's biggest asset is his genuine nice-guy personality. 
Just watch him in an interview, he's such a down to earth and sincere bloke.

Some have called attention to his voice changing over the years, that's to be expected and completely unavoidable.
Same way that Angus doesn't tear up the stage like he used to but no one mentions that.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

RE: the rumours. It means squat to me unless I hear it straight from Brian Johnson. Not a buddy or some blogger somewhere. RE: Marc Storace. That guy seems like a live voice emulator. Did a good job with Sweet material in the day as well. Not sure about any others of his though. Never really took to Krokus much. They didn't seem too original to me.

And after seeing AC/DC live 2x in the 80's and 90's, I'de think most of the band has massive hearing loss right now.

Lotsa luck to all the fans who want to see them, especially the first timers. This sucks for them.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Dorian2 said:


> RE: the rumours. It means squat to me unless I hear it straight from Brian Johnson. Not a buddy or some blogger somewhere. RE: Marc Storace. That guy seems like a live voice emulator. Did a good job with Sweet material in the day as well. Not sure about any others of his though. Never really took to Krokus much. They didn't seem too original to me.
> 
> And after seeing AC/DC live 2x in the 80's and 90's, I'de think most of the band has massive hearing loss right now.
> 
> Lotsa luck to all the fans who want to see them, especially the first timers. This sucks for them.


So glad I got to see them in concert!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Dorian2 said:


> RE: the rumours. It means squat to me unless I hear it straight from Brian Johnson. Not a buddy or some blogger somewhere. RE: Marc Storace. That guy seems like a live voice emulator. Did a good job with Sweet material in the day as well. Not sure about any others of his though. Never really took to Krokus much. They didn't seem too original to me.
> 
> *And after seeing AC/DC live 2x in the 80's and 90's, I'de think most of the band has massive hearing loss right now.*
> 
> Lotsa luck to all the fans who want to see them, especially the first timers. This sucks for them.


That! They were by far the loudest band I saw in the Saddledome. And I saw every band through there for a decade. 

Just the percussion explosions alone were ridiculously loud. Funny how you notice these things more when you are working at an event and not attending and participating in the celebrations!


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Just read this and thought I'd post it here. Appears it was not as bad as it first seemed (him being kicked to the curb).
And from the clip posted in the Axl thread, Brian's voice was very clearly missing the mark the last few months of the tour.

Brian Johnson Speaks Out About His Departure from AC/DC

Here it is, in full:

"As many AC/DC fans know, the remaining shows for the 2016 AC/DC Rock or Bust World Tour, including 10 postponed U.S. shows, are being rescheduled with a guest singer. I want personally to explain the reason because I don't believe the earlier press releasessufficiently set out what I wanted to say to our fans or the way in which I thought it should be presented.

"On March 7, after a series of examinations by leading physicians in the field of hearing loss, I was advised that if I continue to perform at large venues, I risked total deafness. While I was horrified at the reality of the news that day, I had for a time become aware that my partial hearing loss was beginning to interfere with my performance on stage. 

"I was having difficulty hearing the guitars on stage and because I was not able to hear the other musicians clearly, I feared the quality of my performance could be compromised. In all honesty this was something I could not in good conscience allow. 

"Our fans deserve my performance to be at the highest level, and if for any reason I can't deliver that level of performance I will not disappoint our fans or embarrass the other members of AC/DC. I am not a quitter and I like to finish what I start, nevertheless, the doctors made it clear to me and my bandmates that I had no choice but to stop performing on stage for the remaining shows and possibly beyond. 

"That was the darkest day of my professional life. 

"Since that day, I have had several consultations with my doctors and it appears that, for the near future, I will be unable to perform on stage at arena and stadium size venues where the sound levels are beyond my current tolerance, without the risk of substantial hearing loss and possibly total deafness. Until that time, I tried as best as I could to continue despite the pain and hearing loss but it all became too much to bear and too much to risk.

"I am personally crushed by this development more than anyone could ever imagine. The emotional experience I feel now is worse than anything I have ever in my life felt before. Being part of AC/DC, making records and performing for the millions of devoted fans this past 36 years has been my life's work. I cannot imagine going forward without being part of that, but for now I have no choice. The one thing for certain is that I will always be with AC/DC at every show in spirit, if not in person.

"Most importantly, I feel terrible having to disappoint the fans who bought tickets for the canceled shows and who have steadfastly supported me and AC/DC these many years. Words cannot express my deep gratitude and heartfelt thanks not just for the recent outpouring to me personally of kind words and good wishes, but also for the years of loyal support of AC/DC. My thanks also go to Angus and Cliff for their support. 

"Finally, I wish to assure our fans that I am not retiring. My doctors have told me that I can continue to record in studios and I intend to do that. For the moment, my entire focus is to continue medical treatment to improve my hearing. I am hoping that in time my hearing will improve and allow me to return to live concert performances. While the outcome is uncertain, my attitude is optimistic. Only time will tell.

"Once again, my sincere best wishes and thanks to everyone for their support and understanding.

Love,
Brian"


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

.............and the truth shall set us free from listening to bullshit drama!


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Moosehead said:


> Just read this and thought I'd post it here. Appears it was not as bad as it first seemed (him being kicked to the curb).
> And from the clip posted in the Axl thread, Brian's voice was very clearly missing the mark the last few months of the tour.
> 
> Brian Johnson Speaks Out About His Departure from AC/DC
> ...



Ya it's pretty sad when Jim Breuer was regarded as the reliable source for what's going on.


----------

